# estória/história



## Mangato

*Estórias para encantar a criançada. OFERTA livro infantil.*

Chega isso às minhas mãos‏, e fico um bocado estranhado, pois nunca lera nem ouvira. Estória tem a mesma siggnificação que historia, ou pela contra equivale a nos chamamos *historietas?* (relatos intrascendentes frequentemente com desenhos)

Cumprimentos


----------



## Vanda

Mesma coisa, MG, e uma briga entre gramáticos. Atualmente as duas formas são permitidas, sendo que a preferência dos gramáticos mais tradicionais é pela forma história, para todos os tipos.
estória - Bras. Ver _história_ (3) [A palavra foi proposta para designar narrativa de ficção, mas a forma preferencial é _história_.]


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Tenho uma nova dúvida

Hoje li uma frase que não percebi muito bem

"Mais uma estória de amor"

Qual é a diferença ente "estória" e "história" ?

Obrigado pela ajuda.*


----------



## patriota

O dicionário Aulete explica:


> A palavra foi proposta para designar narrativa de ficção, mas a forma preferencial é _história_.



Ou seja, foi apenas um modismo. O texto que leu provavelmente era de uma história de amor real, mas a pessoa que escreveu nem pensou nisso. Talvez tenha escrito errado por engano. 

Para diferenciar, pode dizer "História" com agá maiúsculo quando falar da História de um país, por exemplo, e "história" com agá minúsculo nos outros sentidos.


----------



## Istriano

Vale a pena fazer a distinção entre

1. estória = um conto, um causo, coisa *inventada*
2. história = coisas passadas, coisa *real*

*Estória *está no VOLP, pois estará sempre correto usá-la: http://www.academia.org.br/abl/cgi/cgilua.exe/sys/start.htm?sid=23




> Guimarães Rosa inicia o Tutameia com essa afirmação:  ““A estória                      não quer ser história. A estória, em                      rigor, deve ser contra a História.”


http://www.rubemalves.com.br/amusica.htm


----------



## Istriano

patriota said:


> O dicionário Aulete explica:
> 
> 
> Ou seja, foi apenas um modismo. O texto que leu provavelmente era de uma história de amor real, mas a pessoa que escreveu nem pensou nisso. Talvez tenha escrito errado por engano.
> 
> Para diferenciar, pode dizer "História" com agá maiúsculo quando falar da História de um país, por exemplo, e "história" com agá minúsculo nos outros sentidos.



Não se escreve:

os assuntos da História da Bahia
os problemas da Geografia regional

Só é permitido o uso da maiúscula quando se trata de disciplinas escolares:  _Português, Espanhol, História, Geografia..._
Nos outros contextos não.

Eu faço a distinção entre _história _e _estória_, _forma _e _fôrma_, embora seja  opcional. 
(Bem como a maioria dos falantes de espanhol o  faz com _sólo: solo_).

Quando ''expulsarem'' *estória *do VOLP, escreverei _história_ (ou optarei por: _causo _ou _conto_).
Por enquanto, não dá.

(Em espanhol, *sólo *perdeu o acento gráfico na última reforma (2 anos atrás),
mesmo assim, todo mundo continua escrevendo sólo...Às vezes a distinção ajuda.  ).


----------



## patriota

Eu disse de *um país*, mas admito que só tentei mostrar para ele alguma forma de esclarecer ambiguidades sem reinventar a roda.  O contexto também era a linguagem coloquial, tanto que a autora da frase não estava nem aí para que tipo de _história_ estava contando, o que me leva a crer que não seja uma defensora "filosófica" de vocábulos como você. Só imaginou que era o jeito certo de escrever _história_ e pronto.

_Estória_ sem _h_ e com _e_ é um tema que chega a ser polêmico na _história_ recente de nossa língua, e acho desnecessário repetir toda a discussão que já houve sobre ele. A forma mais comum e aceitável, como nos ensinam os dicionários (indiquei um, aliás, o que já mostra que a palavra é _registrada_ por listas e "autoridades"), é _história_, por isso acredito que é ela que deva ser ensinada para os nossos amigos estrangeiros.


----------



## Istriano

O dicionário Houaiss é o melhor dicionário do Brasil, e nele podemos ler:

*ESTÓRIA*


> n substantivo feminino
> 1    antigo.
> m.q. _história_
> 2    (1912) Brasil.
> _narrativa de cunho popular e tradicional; história_



O dicionário desse site:
Gran diccionario español-portugués português-espanhol © 2001 Espasa-Calpe:
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/estória


> *estória *[iʃ'toɾia] ƒ
> 1. historia ƒ, cuento m, narración ƒ.
> Locuciones:
> » *deixar-se de estórias *_fig & fam_ dejarse de historias




É um caso de grafias duplas:

história / estória
beringela / berinjela
Singapura / Cingapura
forma / fôrma

Cada um pode escrever como lhe parecer melhor.
Em Portugal escrevem_ Salvador da Baía _e eu não estou reclamando.  No princípio, achei feio, mas acabei acostumando com isso.
(Comparem com o caso da grafia Méjico, usada na Espanha e odiada pelos mexicanos que escrevem México).


----------



## patriota

Mas esse caso não tem nada a ver com uso regional, e sim, gosto pessoal - ou filosófico - brasileiro, Istriano. Não é? Eu ensinaria e aceito beringela/berinjela. Se depender de mim, ninguém forçará um português a adotar a letra J em sua berin_g_ela (nem gosto muito de berin_j_ela, afinal ), assim como nem comentaria se você fosse um português falando "ó pá, cá em Portugal escreve-se com g" ou um carioca dizendo "as zonas pobres afastadas dos centros das capitais brasileiras são _subúrbios_, e não _periferias_, para mim". 

Quero deixar claro que também *aceito estória com o coração e os braços abertos* e nunca impediria você ou qualquer outra pessoa de usá-la ou promovê-la. Seus _posts_ foram relevantes e úteis para a página. Acho, aliás, um objetivo bonito diversificar nosso vocabulário. *Porém, para ensinar um estrangeiro, acho razoável especificar que história é muito mais frequente, além de ser gramaticalmente aceita em todos os contextos,* e que um brasileiro comum não saberia dizer a diferença. Se nosso fulano qualquer usasse as duas formas, usaria como sinônimas, tal como a autora da frase original, o que acabaria com todo o espírito da "nova" palavra, apesar de _estória_ estar no dicionário e ter tido (e ainda ter) seus adeptos fervorosos na história recente, por questões diversas. Arriscaria dizer até que uma grande parte dos brasileiros, ao ler a frase original, ou pensaria que _estória_ era um erro de ortografia, ou ficaria confusa sobre qual era a ortografia "correta" (sem suspeitar que era meramente uma palavra diferente, com vida própria). 

Depois de seu primeiro _post_, abri um artigo que discute a "polêmica" e aprendi que a palavra é mais antiga do que parece, como a definição do Houaiss assinala. Sim, cada um pode escrever, segundo os glossários brasileiros, história ou estória, quando falar especificamente de contos populares e não quiser soar ultrapassado (já que os outros usos de estória são definitivamente "arcaicos", segundos as próprias autoridades citadas), porém, a mais usada não é _história_? Foi simplesmente isso que quis dizer desde minha resposta original.


----------



## Vanda

Veja, já tínhamos uma discussão com este título - estória - história. 

Estou juntando os fios.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Lembro que quando essa moda começou (ou, talvez, recomeçou, lá pelos anos 70), foi muito criticada por forçar um paralelismo com o inglês _story/history._


----------



## Istriano

Na verdade, _story _em inglês é de origem francesa.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Ah então é a mesma diferença que story/history em inglês!

Obrigado pela ajuda. *


----------



## Outsider

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Ah então é a mesma diferença que story/history em inglês!*


A ideia é essa. No entanto, como disse o Patriota, muita gente não faz essa distinção, e escreve "história" em todos os casos, o que também é legítimo visto que a distinção é bastante recente em português, e as duas palavras são mesmo homófonas para muitos falantes. (A distinção foi introduzida na escrita no último século. Embora em textos medievais se possa encontrar a grafia _estória_ ou _estoria_, era apenas como variante ortográfica de _historia_. Nessa época não indicava que o significado das duas fosse diferente.)


----------

